# Desiccated Liver tablets (helpful or useless?)



## mighty_wombat (Jul 15, 2005)

*[font=Helvetica,Arial]A classic research study[/font]*

_[font=Helvetica,Arial]In a classic experiment, Dr. B. H. Ershoff demonstrated that liver extract was able to boost strength, endurance, performance, and resistance to stress and disease. In a nutshell here's how this occurred: [/font]_ _[font=Helvetica,Arial]Dr. Ershoff took three groups of rats and fed them controlled diets for a twelve week period. Group one ate a basic diet fortified with vitamins and minerals. Group two ate as much as they wanted of the same diet plus B vitamins and brewer's yeast. Group three ate the basic diet but had 10% desiccated liver added to their rations. [/font]_

   [font=Helvetica,Arial]_Then the doctor placed the rats one by one into a drum of water, out of which they could not climb. Therefore, it was either swim or drown. The group one rats swam an average of 13.2 minutes before they all drowned. Group two, an average of 13.4 minutes. Group three, however, were still swimming at the end of two hours, at which time the experiment was concluded. Now either the group three rats had watched the fate of their counterparts very closely, or the liver had something to do with them swimming almost 10 times as long. As far as we know, no other supplement has even come close to liver in improving endurance.
_[/font]

  [font=Helvetica,Arial]
 any truth to this? same effects on human athletes? and do you guys think it would be worth supplementing into your diet for weight training?
   [/font]


----------



## maze (Jul 15, 2005)

I have found dessicated liver to be very usefull in ranges of 25g a day. 

Universal UniLiver is made from grass feed catle, and is of good quality, you can get it cheap from BulkNutrition.


----------



## mighty_wombat (Jul 15, 2005)

did you notice any significant strength increases or better endurance for your workouts?


----------



## maze (Jul 15, 2005)

Yes, specially in squats. I think desiccated liver is the most underestimated supplement, mostly because there are not much profits for companies that sell them.


----------



## ZECH (Jul 15, 2005)

An old school supp loaded with B vits. Good supp.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jul 15, 2005)

there also the size of horse pills, I can never get them down without gagging.


----------



## Du (Jul 15, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> there also the size of horse pills, I can never get them down without gagging.


 
Be a man and chew them.


----------



## maze (Jul 15, 2005)

lol ... They are a good source for protein too. 3g per 2 pills in UniLiver. Take 12 before bedtime = 18g.


----------



## mighty_wombat (Jul 16, 2005)

thanks for the reply guys, i will add it to my diet and try it out.  i'll post any improvements i notice as well in a few weeks.


----------

